# Hedgehog Beds - Soft vs. Hard Surface



## Puffers315

I wanted to see what were the habits of other hedgehogs on here when sleeping. It seems both my guys dislike sleeping on fleece or any kind of fabric, and would rather sleep on a hard surface such as plastic. Both have done the liner diving before. Hester Sue stopped when I built her the shoe box home, but I noticed last night when I checked inside that she has actually removed the fleece from where she sleeps and is sleeping on the cardboard floor. Loki is doing the same, I built him a shoe box house but there wasn't a way to remove the fleece from the floor, and he retreated to sleeping under the liner again. I tried a new home tonight with the floor bare, but again he's under the liner. So to me, it seems these guys would rather sleep on a bare surface than say the fleece liner itself or any kind of fabric.

What do you hog(s) sleep in and on? I'll also note that its not overly hot, temps stay between 76'F and typically climb up to 80 max in the late afternoon (room is on the west side of the house, so it gets the sun).


----------



## fracturedcircle

Sweetie sleeps in a fabric tent, but Harvey does prefer hard surfaces. :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy

Lily has a pigloo, and she loves it. She gets fleece strips in it, but I think she usually shoves them all forward and curls up on the bare plastic bottom in the back, especially right now in the summer.


----------



## schmelderz

My hedgie seems to like sleeping on the plastic surface of its cage too. :roll:  what a joy having to clean up poop stuck on the plastic


----------



## LizardGirl

Inky refuses to sleep on anything except for fleece, or the plastic bottom of his cage, under the liner. Any other fabric he refuses. :lol:


----------



## Nancy

It depends on the hedgehog. Right now, Brie is the only one that consistently sleeps on the bare plastic under her fleece liner. Jake alternates between his hedgie bag and under his liner. 
The rest all sleep above the liner but in different things. Waylon, Gladys, Herisson, Cactus and KeiLei are all diehard hedgie bag fans and will not sleep in anything but. Little old Daisy, Lucy and Miki all need their hedgie bag to be inside an igloo. The rest like blankies or a receiving blanket inside their igloo. Yuri alternates. He has an empty igloo and a hedgie bag. Sometimes he is out in the open, sometimes in his igloo and sometimes his hedgie bag. I have yet to figure out the reasoning he chooses different beds at different times. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi sleeps where ever he chooses to sleep, whether it be under the liner, under his litter box or inside his cuddle sack. I don't know why he chooses those random places, but he does x]


----------



## EryBee

Phinneus loves sleeping in his fleece blankies. A few times he has crawled under his fleece liner, but then just rolled himself up in it


----------



## nationofamanda

lulabelle sleeps in her snuggle sack.

peach sleeps in between her fleece and flannel liners.

bunny sleeps both ways, or on top of everything snuggled next to her food dish. the last one i think is because she eats until she falls asleep sometimes.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

nationofamanda said:


> the last one i think is because she eats until she falls asleep sometimes.


:lol: That's so cute/hilarious xD


----------



## krbshappy71

Whyte pulled the white fleece "potty liner" out from under his wheel and rolled himself up in it. GROSS. He's getting a bath for that one. If he wants white, he can have white, but I honestly don't know what's wrong with the big purple one he already had available. :roll: 

My other two guys alternate between being rolled up like a burrito in their fleece or sprawled out against the plastic with just one piece of fleece lying over them.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Satin is an under-liner sleeper - either right on top of the plastic or wraps the edge of her liner around like a taco shell. She started off as a hedgiebag girl, but grew out of that pretty quickly and became a confirmed liner diver.

Tex is all about the hedgiebag in the igloo. He'll cope with some spare fleece in his igloo if he's messed up all his bags.


----------

